# Snow Plowing Driveers and subs needed for Chicagoland area



## readysnowplow

I am looking for experienced drivers OR subs for accounts on the east side of Chicago this season. I pay between $20-$30/hour depending if you have your own truck or using mine. You will need to do some light salting for some accounts so if you have a salt spreader that's a plus but is not necessary as I have my own. I plow 2" or greater. You must have your own insurance if you are using your own truck and I have to have proof of insurance. If you are dependable and looking for consistent work, PM me or call me at 773-491-8545. I pay at the end of the day. You will fill out a 1099. Serious people only!.

Cortland
773-491-8545


----------



## NorthernSvc's

$20-30 an hour? for my truck? ur kidding right? thats a typo...


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I assume that in order to get paid $30 and hour I would have to provide my own salt? Sign me up! Hot Damn thats a great deal! We are talking retirement money here boys. payup


----------



## PDQ Pete

The eastside. Do you plow lake Michigan


----------



## readysnowplow

PDQ that's hilarious! No really, that's funny. I guess you aren't from Chicago or read the map well. But for the right price, I would plow the lake too. The $20 or so price is for the driver. If any serious people are interested in driving contact me.


----------



## cet

readysnowplow;1048005 said:


> PDQ that's hilarious! No really, that's funny. I guess you aren't from Chicago or read the map well. But for the right price, I would plow the lake too. The $20 or so price is for the driver. If any serious people are interested in driving contact me.


That's not what you posted. $20-30 depending if you have your own truck means $30 max with your own truck.


----------



## buckwheat_la

i just want to chime in here, I want to understand this correctly.

$20/hour with the truck/insurance/fuel/salt provided

$30/hour subcontractor provides the truck/insurance/fuel/salt

Now if this were me, weither i had my own equipment or not, i would use your equipment, being that the costs of running my own equipment would be more then the $10/hour difference.

(i would reconsider, i would guess something around $40-50/hour for a driver, truck, and plow has got to be a minimum)


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'm guessing this is a joke? I pay $30 an hour for guys that drive MY trucks and start guys with there own trucks at $60 an hour. If you find drivers with there own trucks willing to work for $30 an hour PLEASE, send them to the south burbs!


----------



## 09dieselguy

what kind of trucks are you running?


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*Cortland*

He has small lots and church lots i meet him last season and he wanted to pay me 25.00??? Use my truck and salt spreader and i pay for my gas...truck insurance also glb insured .need less to say i didnt accept the the job
now he sells salt by bulk for an arm and leg he wants jan..prices now


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1048660 said:


> He has small lots and church lots i meet him last season and he wanted to pay me 25.00??? Use my truck and salt spreader and i pay for my gas...truck insurance also glb insured .need less to say i didnt accept the the job
> now he sells salt by bulk for an arm and leg he wants jan..prices now


who is this guy so guys that dont want to get ****** dont work 4 him


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

readysnowplow;1047016 said:


> I am looking for experienced drivers OR subs for accounts on the east side of Chicago this season. I pay between $20-$30/hour depending if you have your own truck or using mine. You will need to do some light salting for some accounts so if you have a salt spreader that's a plus but is not necessary as I have my own. I plow 2" or greater. You must have your own insurance if you are using your own truck and I have to have proof of insurance. If you are dependable and looking for consistent work, PM me or call me at 773-491-8545. I pay at the end of the day. You will fill out a 1099. Serious people only!.
> 
> Cortland
> 773-491-8545


who the uck do even think any one would work for that kind of **** money... ok tell ya what i'll plow for with a shovel and you can pay me 30 an hour cause i own my own shovel....

DUMB ASS


----------



## readysnowplow

at RJS I really am starting to understand what kind of guy you really are. I didn't once explain how your unprofessional attitude and lack of integrity didn't get you the job. and i think the fact that you would use this forum to try to tarnish my "good name" with those who I have done work with is low and speaks volumes to why you are having such trouble getting paid. Whether or not my pricing schedule was or is industry standard is irrelevant. It certainly did NOT stop you from wanting the job when you didn't have one. I was a viable option then. 

I am an honest person and I do honest business. Yes, I am small and I have just started out so I may be asking for things that you guys that have been in the business for years know to be different. I joined this site to gain experience and to humbly seek knowledge from those who have been in it. I have received some PM's from some people here and I thank them for their insight. However, don't take my inexperience for anything else. I am not trying to offend anyone and I am willing to make adjustments. I am just looking for good drivers and to provide work for some who may not have it. 

Small lots or not it's work and RJS you were more than willing to take it last season so don't throw stones. I started two years ago with one small truck and three lots, I now have 17 lots and two trucks and will be building on that for this coming season. It's a start and better than some but not as good as most. Maybe if you changed your personality you would not be still trying to get paid from those bigger paying companies that you blast so regularly. 

@nicco, I am far from a dumb ass and if I were you I'd watch my words cause what goes around comes around in Karma. I wish everyone well and prosperity despite your *****y attitudes. Good luck girls and if you aren't interested don't comment


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

readysnowplow;1049073 said:


> at RJS I really am starting to understand what kind of guy you really are. I didn't once explain how your unprofessional attitude and lack of integrity didn't get you the job. and i think the fact that you would use this forum to try to tarnish my "good name" with those who I have done work with is low and speaks volumes to why you are having such trouble getting paid. Whether or not my pricing schedule was or is industry standard is irrelevant. It certainly did NOT stop you from wanting the job when you didn't have one. I was a viable option then.
> 
> I am an honest person and I do honest business. Yes, I am small and I have just started out so I may be asking for things that you guys that have been in the business for years know to be different. I joined this site to gain experience and to humbly seek knowledge from those who have been in it. I have received some PM's from some people here and I thank them for their insight. However, don't take my inexperience for anything else. I am not trying to offend anyone and I am willing to make adjustments. I am just looking for good drivers and to provide work for some who may not have it.
> 
> Small lots or not it's work and RJS you were more than willing to take it last season so don't throw stones. I started two years ago with one small truck and three lots, I now have 17 lots and two trucks and will be building on that for this coming season. It's a start and better than some but not as good as most. Maybe if you changed your personality you would not be still trying to get paid from those bigger paying companies that you blast so regularly.
> 
> @nicco, I am far from a dumb ass and if I were you I'd watch my words cause what goes around comes around in Karma. I wish everyone well and prosperity despite your *****y attitudes. Good luck girls and if you aren't interested don't comment


well i called you a dumb ass cause ur nut's if any one worth wild will work for the **** money your offering.... the pay your offering won't even pay for GLB insurance... and i don't need to watch my word's i say what i mean and don't hold **** back if you can't handle the truth then kiss my ass


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

readysnowplow;1047016 said:


> I am looking for experienced drivers OR subs for accounts on the east side of Chicago this season. I pay between $20-$30/hour depending if you have your own truck or using mine. You will need to do some light salting for some accounts so if you have a salt spreader that's a plus but is not necessary as I have my own. I plow 2" or greater. You must have your own insurance if you are using your own truck and I have to have proof of insurance. If you are dependable and looking for consistent work, PM me or call me at 773-491-8545. I pay at the end of the day. You will fill out a 1099. Serious people only!.
> 
> Cortland
> 773-491-8545


do you even know what is involved with owning a real company not a fly by night operation like your posting on here.... just wait till the little old lady slip's and falls in one of your lot's and sue's the **** out of ya..... then you will know...... dumb ass

GBL insurance over a grand a year for 2.5 million in coverage 20. an hour = 50 hours = 1,000 that might cover the gbl now let's talk fuel diesel 2.50 a gallon... and salt man who ever works for you will lose the ass in no time.... boy oh boy I so want to work my ass of for you and at the end of the day take a loss on working for you.... get real and wake the **** up.... people like you and the type of people that is killing this country....

dumb ass


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

RSP, I think what annoys people is when someone comes on and offers less then it actually costs 90% of people to operate, and 100% of people to make a profit on. People will call you out on that, and you should use that as a learning experience and move on from there. I don't know what the industry standard is for your area, but I have never heard of guys working with their own truck and their own insurance and their own gas, for $30. Especially not in a larger city. You may find guys that will work in your truck and your insurance for those prices, but it does look silly coming on here and saying that you will pay that for their truck.

Good luck this winter and let us know how it actually works out and what you actually end up paying.


----------



## readysnowplow

@nikko I don't know what your problem is but I'm not into mixing words too much it doesn't change anything. Perhaps you just get off on insults or whatever you're overcompensating for. I've acknowledged my offer was not industry standard. I was asking that price based on speaking to other people. But at what point do you see that and either move on OR offer suggestions. I am only 2 years in the business and I'm "trying" to learn but I can't see how I can do that from somebody like you & your cheerleaders. So here is where I digress. @Pristine I appreciate it & I will keep you posted. Thanks. Obviously I'm low-balling and that is NEVER my goal so I will make the necessary adjustments. Like I said previously, I meant NO disrespect to anyone & I'm just asking for insight which is what I thought this site was intended.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Fair enough, and at least you are starting early. Every time you are at a plaza and see a plow truck, drop a card.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

readysnowplow;1049081 said:


> @nikko I don't know what your problem is but I'm not into mixing words too much it doesn't change anything. Perhaps you just get off on insults or whatever you're overcompensating for. I've acknowledged my offer was not industry standard. I was asking that price based on speaking to other people. But at what point do you see that and either move on OR offer suggestions. I am only 2 years in the business and I'm "trying" to learn but I can't see how I can do that from somebody like you & your cheerleaders. So here is where I digress. @Pristine I appreciate it & I will keep you posted. Thanks. Obviously I'm low-balling and that is NEVER my goal so I will make the necessary adjustments. Like I said previously, I meant NO disrespect to anyone & I'm just asking for insight which is what I thought this site was intended.


then ask for advice don't post an add looking to hire people and insult the industry by low balling i have seen guy's low ball and screw people over I have been plowing for 12 years now and every time guy's post **** like this is just pisses me off sorry if i blew up at ya like i did but i'm just tired of seeing **** posted like that....

so I'm sorry for the insults...


----------



## readysnowplow

@nikko try to remember what it was like for YOU 12 years ago just starting out & trying to learn.how many mistakes did you make? How many vets did you piss of unintentionally? How long did it take you to get on that horse of yours? Maybe you had a support system or a group of vets available to you. Most don't, I know I don't. I believe in a fair and honest wage for honest work and that's all I'm trying to get across. No harm no foul. It's cool.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

readysnowplow;1049085 said:


> @nikko try to remember what it was like for YOU 12 years ago just starting out & trying to learn.how many mistakes did you make? How many vets did you piss of unintentionally? How long did it take you to get on that horse of yours? Maybe you had a support system or a group of vets available to you. Most don't, I know I don't. I believe in a fair and honest wage for honest work and that's all I'm trying to get across. No harm no foul. It's cool.


well when i started I was right on it no help and the internet was AOL dial up and i didn't make mistake's guess thats just me.. tho i did lose a lot of lot's to low ballers and then the next year they were calling me back... or even that winter... now i just like to work for some one else and let them deal with the head aches associated with contracts and so on... my cost to hire me... my insurance 105 an hour. whom ever insurance 75 an hour... plus salt at 35 cents a pound dropped.. but then again thats me i'm not like every one else.. never have never will be.... and i'm wrong on the time frame cause i'm buzzed and added wrong i started pushing in 1995.. so what ever that is in seasons....


----------



## buckwheat_la

so how about we give some helpfull advice to the young man, on hourly rates that are fair, personally, i think $18-25/hour driving your truck, is more then fair providing you aren't expecting him to have to deal with clients too much.


----------



## cet

Salt at .35/pound, how much would you spread in a night. For me that would be 10 times the cost of buying the salt.

My suggestion for growing your business would be to sell yourself on quality service. Be on time and responsible. There have been a few guys start in my area and use cheap pricing to get the work. As they grow they find out they are so cheap they can't buy new equipment or hire quality people. Especially snow plowing guys, they are hard to find. A broker that shows up every night, has a reliable truck and plow and doesn't need to be baby sat is priceless. Last year I had 9 brokers. Not one missed a night and only 1 broke down once. They all plow the same route every time and I have almost no calls from the client. That is worth more then the extra I pay them.


----------



## readysnowplow

@Buckwheat thank you. @cet that's exactly how I've been building. Like I said I started w/3 clients & in a year I'm at 17. Most were referrals. I just need a good driver because its getting more than one truck can do in a reasonable time. I appreciate that word of advice.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*get a life*

nikko who the you think you are god 
you were begging me to work for you and your trucks are junkers i seen them and gor all those small accounts you have you use a small tail gate spreader and also ******* i wasnt trash talking you i just spoke the truth does it hurt...

you think i spent over 30,000 on my business just to make 5.00 an hour profit..

you sent me countless emails about buying salt during the summer at the 125.00 per load

i pay 80.00 in nov. and dec.

now you can kiss myass...also you want my serial # to my plow and vbox spreader and my vin# to my truck..

and you have not called me since i posted the truth about you...you charge alot and want to pay realy cheap for workers like me that have more insurance and equiment than you..

thank god i turned your gob offer down...

and for you trash talking me dont even bother me i will take your company away from you, your brother and wife


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*courtland*

lets see courtland

my truck

my truck insurance

my plow

my vbox salt speader

my GLB insurance

my gas

your 10 accounts

you pay for the salt

and you wanted to pay me 25.00 an hour

a 10 inch snow fall

you calling me countless times

i get a real route paying 75.00

you do do math

what would you do

your #1 problem is your overhaed.. nothing left over for the sub contactor


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*no more B.S.*

i have over 8 to 9 seasons of snow plowing (its about 8 i dont keep track anymore)

0 claims 0 injury's

alot of equiment problems because i bought used

once the contractor is 7 days late with payment i stop all sevices

thats when i seen your add courtland and called you....

why should i keep working for someone that wants to play games with my hard earned money..

i have done car rentals, plaza's, school's, private shool's, malls,jewels,and restuant's also church's

i am tried of guy's lowballing not paying so this season i am trying my luck getting my own accounts or find a contactor that's fair an honest and pay's on time....

my GLB insured for 6,105,000.00

and have brand new meyer lot pro 7.6

brand new salt buyers v box salt speader

truck is used but in good cond..

new stobes

new amber lights top of truck


----------



## readysnowplow

At RJS you have a creative memory. But what I DO KNOW is no matter how you feel about the pay you gave your word to work it and as far as I'm concerned you owed me the honest thing to say; "hey man, I got a better paying job so I won't be able to do it now" who wouldn't understand that? But to agree & then just NOT show up OR answer the phone is not good business. But hey, enough of this banter over nothing. We all know where we stand with each other. Now let's move the hell on & make some money! I wish EVERYBODY prosperity and 10 inch snows this season!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1049340 said:


> nikko who the you think you are god
> you were begging me to work for you and your trucks are junkers i seen them and gor all those small accounts you have you use a small tail gate spreader and also ******* i wasnt trash talking you i just spoke the truth does it hurt...
> 
> you think i spent over 30,000 on my business just to make 5.00 an hour profit..
> 
> you sent me countless emails about buying salt during the summer at the 125.00 per load
> 
> i pay 80.00 in nov. and dec.
> 
> now you can kiss myass...also you want my serial # to my plow and vbox spreader and my vin# to my truck..
> 
> and you have not called me since i posted the truth about you...you charge alot and want to pay realy cheap for workers like me that have more insurance and equiment than you..
> 
> thank god i turned your gob offer down...
> 
> and for you trash talking me dont even bother me i will take your company away from you, your brother and wife


Hello, I have no idea who the hell you are nor did i ever talk to you before this email... you might have me mistaken for some one else....

please set the record straight here that you have me mistaken for some one else....


----------



## Matson Snow




----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

nice now i'm getting a bad name on here and I don't even know this guy.... I have never worked for nor offered him any work and I have not ever emailed him involving buying salt from him.... i buy my salt from area supply in mokena or i get it from dfdsuperduty he's on here and last winter i worked for him


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

niko3772 i thought you were courtland but to set the record i dont know or had any problem with niko3772 thier is one called nikko something like that.........................


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1049381 said:


> niko3772 i thought you were courtland but to set the record i dont know or had any problem with niko3772 thier is one called nikko something like that.........................


Well thank you for setting things right tho i'm thinking of changing my name to my company name that way i can not be mistaken for this other guy in the future.... tho he sounds like a pos....


----------



## buckwheat_la

i get the feeling that if you guys ever meet at a gas station, the temperature is going to drop 10 degrees, lol


----------



## Mackman

Matson Snow;1049368 said:


>


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

hey now that i'm out of this whole thing i can sit back and  and and:laughing:


----------



## chevy$men

Reliable Snow and Ice;1049462 said:


> hey now that i'm out of this whole thing i can sit back and  and and:laughing:


how's everything going im the guy that came up there last season .... and helped out


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

chevy$men;1049470 said:


> how's everything going im the guy that came up there last season .... and helped out


oh it's going good except i still havent been payed for all the plowing i did... it's in the court system's hand's now might see it before it snow's again i hope


----------



## billzrx7

Chicagoland (especially far west burbs) is notorious for people not paying up. I think we need to pull together for the paying customers these days and STOP undercutting each other just for business. I know the economy sucks but theres still a need for what we do.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

your right but people are people and greed can not just be taken out of a person....


----------



## 3311

My drivers make $50.00 per hour to drive my equipment. You will get what you pay for.
1. Late to work
2. Poor plowing skills
3. Pissed off customers.


----------



## billzrx7

Can we club it out of em?


----------



## Mackman

3311;1051816 said:


> My drivers make $50.00 per hour to drive my equipment. You will get what you pay for.
> 1. Late to work
> 2. Poor plowing skills
> 3. Pissed off customers.


50/hr seems very high to me.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Mackman;1051877 said:


> 50/hr seems very high to me.


Sounds fine to me! SO if I have my own truck and equipment, can I get $100 per hour? I'm available 24/7 and have top notch equipment.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

3311;1051816 said:


> My drivers make $50.00 per hour to drive my equipment. You will get what you pay for.
> 1. Late to work
> 2. Poor plowing skills
> 3. Pissed off customers.


Well you can have me with truck 15/7 for 90 bucks an hour 14 years of pushing money and pilling it up at the end of parking lot's...purpleboupurpleboupurplebou


----------



## fishgeek

Hey Pushing 2 please. If your needing a sub with truck and salt spreader I live in Woodridge.

I'm available 24/7 please give me a call or anybody else.

Thanks 630-461-6044 name is Bob


----------



## ERWbuilders

readysnowplow;1049085 said:


> @nikko try to remember what it was like for YOU 12 years ago just starting out & trying to learn.how many mistakes did you make? How many vets did you piss of unintentionally? How long did it take you to get on that horse of yours? Maybe you had a support system or a group of vets available to you. Most don't, I know I don't. I believe in a fair and honest wage for honest work and that's all I'm trying to get across. No harm no foul. It's cool.


Ill work for $30 an hour with my truck/salter/salt/fuel/....Ill get paid for sleeping in the parking lot for a day or 2 depending on how long the snow lasts..just dont hit my truck while your plowing around me and...the spot under my truck should be pretty clear of snow too!


----------



## noplower

Reliable Snow and Ice;1049070 said:


> who the uck do even think any one would work for that kind of **** money... ok tell ya what i'll plow for with a shovel and you can pay me 30 an hour cause i own my own shovel....
> 
> DUMB ASS


hey jag you're gonna get tossed off this site. what do you have lined up so far ? i just picked up a sweet new western 7.5 pro ultra.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

noplower;1108182 said:


> hey jag you're gonna get tossed off this site. what do you have lined up so far ? i just picked up a sweet new western 7.5 pro ultra.


yeah number one read the whole thread dude and my equipment is probley older then you are but here's the kicker the equipment doesnt make the you better than any one else just flashier

and what did that new equip cost ya 2 to 4 grand lol mine was 600.00 7 years ago


----------



## noplower

Reliable Snow and Ice;1108189 said:


> yeah number one read the whole thread dude and my equipment is probley older then you are but here's the kicker the equipment doesnt make the you better than any one else just flashier
> 
> and what did that new equip cost ya 2 to 4 grand lol mine was 600.00 7 years ago


again, jag this is paul


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

noplower;1108193 said:


> again, jag this is paul


dude your kiling me i didnt know it was you :laughing:


----------

